
Brexit needs a consitutional convention - mebassett
https://mebassett.info/brexit-constitutional-convention.html
======
tick_tock_tick
If it didn't take one to enter it can't take one to leave.

~~~
soneil
I don't believe this needs to be the case. Joining the EU gave British
Citizens new rights by treaty. I think it should always be easier to grant
more rights and more difficult to strip them.

~~~
mbrumlow
What rights did they gain ?

~~~
soneil
I currently have the right to live & work in 28 countries. I do not know if
I'll have that right in 6 weeks time.

(Still, today, 6 weeks out, no-one can tell me what will happen to those
rights. Which is quite awkward for me personally, as I currently live & work
in one of those countries. You can imagine I quite readily agree with the
supposition that we can't trust the current system to handle this well.)

~~~
dingaling
Just as a note, one doesn't have an unrestricted right to live in other EU
countries:

"Your host country can ask you to leave if you cannot prove that you have a
realistic chance of finding work there.”

[https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/residence/residence-
ri...](https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/residence/residence-
rights/jobseekers/index_en.htm)

In terms of working some countries also apply restrictions on classes of jobs
( e.g. civil service ) or quotas on non-nationals.

It's not as laissez-faire as often portrayed.

~~~
morsch
EU citizens have the right of residence for longer than three months if they

\- are workers or self-employed persons in the host Member State or are
seeking employment (for a certain length of time);

\- are not in employment or are students or trainees and have sufficient
resources and comprehensive health insurance cover;

\- have the right of permanent residence (following legal residence of five
years).

\- Family members, regardless of their citizenship, accompanying or joining an
EU citizen who satisfies these conditions also have the right of residence for
more than three months.

So the underlying idea is that in order to reside for more than three months
in another Member State, EU citizens must have sufficient resources for
themselves and their family members not to become a burden on the social
assistance system of the host Member State.

[https://www.bmi.bund.de/EN/topics/migration/law-on-
foreigner...](https://www.bmi.bund.de/EN/topics/migration/law-on-
foreigners/freedom-of-movement/freedom-of-movement-node.html)

------
tonyedgecombe
Too late for that now, we just have to make the most of a bad situation.

